# find max mem going really high



## ElAguila (Dec 8, 2004)

I have and HIS Excalibur Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB card. According to rivatuner the core is the 350 so I can't mod it to an xt. I have heard good things about overclocking this card. I am using 0.0.22 atitool. I was trying to find the max mem. I still have the core set the the default speed. I stopped it when it reached 394MHz. That is a pretty big jump over the default of 338MHz. I don't have any temp probes but I have really good cooling. Will this program hurt the card or should I just let it keep going until it finds artifacts?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 8, 2004)

ElAguila said:
			
		

> I have and HIS Excalibur Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB card. According to rivatuner the core is the 350 so I can't mod it to an xt. I have heard good things about overclocking this card. I am using 0.0.22 atitool. I was trying to find the max mem. I still have the core set the the default speed. I stopped it when it reached 394MHz. That is a pretty big jump over the default of 338MHz. I don't have any temp probes but I have really good cooling. Will this program hurt the card or should I just let it keep going until it finds artifacts?


The only real way to know what core you have is to look at the core. IF your not getting artifacts then it should be fine, jsut let "Find max core" do its work.


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 8, 2004)

So it is possible that I may have a 360 core.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, most newer 9800 Pro have the R360


----------



## ElAguila (Dec 8, 2004)

I guess I will remove the vga silencer tomorrow and look. I did a bios dump and it said the same thing as the rivatuner but I know the only way to know for sure is to look at the core. I got stable 415/400 on my oc'ing.


----------

